# Once Ch. is achieved



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, puppy specials still can get BPIG's and so on. I heard she finished... Congrats!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Wow!!! Super!!! HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Makino82 (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks!! And she did finish as far as we know, but just in case there's a point missed somewhere as her official points haven't been posted yet, I think she's entering the same classes rest of show.
Another Best Puppy in Show today too!!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

You're going to need to make a lot of room for all of Zoey's bling! I have a feeling that all those family photos on the wall are going to quickly get overtaken by all of her pretty rosettes! Welcome to the world of dog shows! Enjoy the great journey Zoey has planned for you!


----------

